# Embed browser in Web module ?



## ghoumard (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

My question is probably a bit weird, but does anybody know what is the embed browser that display content in the Web module ?( I don't speak about "Preview in browser", but the one inside lightroom)

I'm a winXP user with Lightroom 2 and I ask this question because I want to understand why some stuff that works perfectly in IE or Firefox (after I click on Preview in browser), are simply not displayed in Lightroom.

Thanks in advance.

Gildas


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 31, 2008)

Webkit on Mac (safari) and IE on PC


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Gildas, also, Welcome to LR Forums.


----------



## ghoumard (Aug 31, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Gildas, also, Welcome to LR Forums.


Thanks for the welcome !



Sean McCormack said:


> Webkit on Mac (safari) and IE on PC


OK, thanks Sean. I just wanted to make a proof of concept with Silverlight (the new Micrososft flash-like) and unfortunately  it doesn't work. Nothing is displayed in Lightroom, but work fine in IE using "Preview in Browser".

Any explanations ? Is there something I can do ?

Gildas


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 2, 2008)

That's not Lightroom's fault..
You'll find that Flash doesn't work either.

Andy Rahn (the main engineer on Web and Slideshow) explained that it's because of the way IE handles plugins when used as a preview tool.. ie it doesn't use them.

You'll find that it previews fine on a Mac though.

It's already in as a feature request, but you could use the bug/feature form at the top of the page. 
Ask for something along the lines of 
"Lightroom should preview Flash or Silverlight style plugins in Lua galleries on PC, as it does for Mac. Please add this functionality to Lightroom to make it both platform compatible and useful to developers."

I say Flash, because obviously it's Adobe's baby...


----------

